# Has anyone tried Rose Bikes from Germany???



## scho047 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi there, I had been looking at possibly getting a carbon framed bike in the region of 1.5k pounds; and was hoping to get the Cube Agree GTC Pro compact with Ultegra. However it is now all out of stock and dont think it will be available again until the next seasons model is out. 
So i have been searching for something similar and came across this german company again since Cube is also a german company, called Rose. and they seems to do up a bike real nice and you can obviously configure them to suit your need and budget. But the main concern i have is the reliability of their frames and also their bikes. 

SO I am asking if anyone has had any personal experience with them. 
The bike I have configured are these two... 

Rose Carbon Pro-SL 4400 compact (Sram Force) or
Rose Carbon Pro-SL 3000 compact (Shimano Ultegra)
(unfortunately I cant include the links for the website but you can search for Rosebikes

Or any other recommendations welcome  

Cheers


----------



## teoky (Mar 5, 2012)

scho047 said:


> Hi there, I had been looking at possibly getting a carbon framed bike in the region of 1.5k pounds; and was hoping to get the Cube Agree GTC Pro compact with Ultegra. However it is now all out of stock and dont think it will be available again until the next seasons model is out.
> So i have been searching for something similar and came across this german company again since Cube is also a german company, called Rose. and they seems to do up a bike real nice and you can obviously configure them to suit your need and budget. But the main concern i have is the reliability of their frames and also their bikes.
> 
> SO I am asking if anyone has had any personal experience with them.
> ...


Look at the Focus Izalco Pro. Another german brand and the frame is really good ! The Izalco Pro 3.0 just won the best bike of the year from cycling plus.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Have a look at Canyon too ... only problem is that they only do online direct to the customer ...

I have not ridden one but have read pretty good reviews about them ... I know it is nothing ... but something else for you to read up on ... good luck ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Rose are really more of a bike shop that happens to design and sell their own brand of bikes, along with anything else cycling related. Their mail order catalog is legendary.I still have one of their Red Bull frames, and it's really very good. The thing I like about Rose is their excellent customer service, and that they are the cheapest source of DT Swiss spokes that I know 
However, this also means you can't get their bikes anywhere else, so getting a Rose bike may not be a great idea, depending on where in the world you live, relative to Bocholt, Germany. Though I'm pretty sure they'll ship throughout Europe.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Heavy bike!*



scho047 said:


> I had been looking at possibly getting a carbon framed bike in the region of 1.5k pounds


1,500 pounds is one heavy bike! Can we assume you meant 1.5 kg?


----------



## scho047 (Aug 6, 2006)

i did not meant 1500 pounds as in weight but rather in currency. unfortunately on my keyboard that i am using do not have the symbol for pounds!  hahah

i am now really confused to as to what i need to get! haha
any suggestions? or help!


----------



## sandman77 (Mar 1, 2012)

Also have a look at the boardman carbon road bike. It is very good and within budget.


----------



## teoky (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> 1,500 pounds is one heavy bike! Can we assume you meant 1.5 kg?


I think he meant his budget is 1500 pounds.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

if you get the recent edition of cycling plus they review the 25 best bikes under GBP2k, they like the Rose but prefer the Canyon and their top bike is the Focus, the reviews may be available at bikeradar.com if you look. The Canyon also made the top 5 which the Rose just missed. This may be controversial to say, and it's my opinion only, but if you generally know what kind of set up you like and your general size buying off the internet shouldn't be a problem, minor fit issues can be dealt with by switching stems etc, the bargains to be had on the web are just too good to miss IMHO


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

rgg01 said:


> if you get the recent edition of cycling plus they review the 25 best bikes under GBP2k, they like the Rose but prefer the Canyon and their top bike is the Focus, the reviews may be available at bikeradar.com if you look. The Canyon also made the top 5 which the Rose just missed. This may be controversial to say, and it's my opinion only, but if you generally know what kind of set up you like and your general size buying off the internet shouldn't be a problem, minor fit issues can be dealt with by switching stems etc, the bargains to be had on the web are just too good to miss IMHO


These magazines reviews aren't worth anything imho. They are just full of marketing bullshit. I love when a so called journalist bash a whole bike because of a poor tire choice from the manufacturer while this is a consumable, will be one of the very first part to be replaced after the brake pads and can be easily swapped out by your lbs/vendor prior to the purchase for free or at a minor cost. I also love it when they explain some extramagical properties/behaviors from the frames.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

T0mi said:


> These magazines reviews aren't worth anything imho. They are just full of marketing bullshit. I love when a so called journalist bash a whole bike because of a poor tire choice from the manufacturer while this is a consumable, will be one of the very first part to be replaced after the brake pads and can be easily swapped out by your lbs/vendor prior to the purchase for free or at a minor cost. I also love it when they explain some extramagical properties/behaviors from the frames.


i'll totally agree w/ this...:thumbsup:


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok so we're saying that soliciting reviews and opinions from people on the internet that you've never met and have their own preferences are more reliable? My point was that most of the options mentioned so far in the thread appear in those reviews, CyclingPlus is quite smart in the fact that it specifically mentions elements in group tests that may unfairly hinder a particular bike such as wheel or tyre options and this may be useful to the OP. For my money the Rose looks by far the nicest and will be the least common in the UK so I'd go for that all other things being equal.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

rgg01 said:


> ok so we're saying that soliciting reviews and opinions from people on the internet that you've never met and have their own preferences are more reliable? My point was that most of the options mentioned so far in the thread appear in those reviews, CyclingPlus is quite smart in the fact that it specifically mentions elements in group tests that may unfairly hinder a particular bike such as wheel or tyre options and this may be useful to the OP. For my money the Rose looks by far the nicest and will be the least common in the UK so I'd go for that all other things being equal.


My point is just that a bike being relegated to fifth place doesn't necessarily mean the other ones are better. Fit, personal preferences and budget are way more relevant to distinguish 2 bikes with comparable specs.


----------



## Amore Di Strada (Dec 12, 2011)

I´m from Germany and ride a Rose myself! Great bike. Stiff and reliable! Probably one of the best rides you can get for your money - no matter which frame you choose. I´d prefer the new aluminium frame, though. Did you check out canyon bicycles, too! It´d be worth it. Even a bit stiffer, lighter AND more comfortable! They win almost every test since years. Almost every second bike seen in german races are made by Canyon. But always buy at least a second headset and drailleur hanger with the bike when buying. they have special measurement and you can only get them from Canyon itself. No other way of getting the stuff whenn needed. It also takes forever in case you need one desperately - I´m also riding a Canyon as my crit racer. Can´t do much wrong with both of them.

Greetz from Germany


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am from Germany, too. And yes, Canoyon bikes are very good - but rose bikes (formerly known as Red Bull) are close next - and the gap contracts rather fast. And there is one thing you have to be aware regarding Canyon - usually they have quite long waiting lines (several months, sometimes more). As for "Almost every second bike seen in german races are made by Canyon" - it definitely is an ex-aggregation, while Canyon sells bikes to licensed racers (at least with a German license) at a noticeable discount. 



Amore Di Strada said:


> I´m from Germany and ride a Rose myself! Great bike. Stiff and reliable! Probably one of the best rides you can get for your money - no matter which frame you choose. I´d prefer the new aluminium frame, though. Did you check out canyon bicycles, too! It´d be worth it. Even a bit stiffer, lighter AND more comfortable! They win almost every test since years. Almost every second bike seen in german races are made by Canyon. But always buy at least a second headset and drailleur hanger with the bike when buying. they have special measurement and you can only get them from Canyon itself. No other way of getting the stuff whenn needed. It also takes forever in case you need one desperately - I´m also riding a Canyon as my crit racer. Can´t do much wrong with both of them.
> 
> Greetz from Germany


----------

